# Trying to get it right



## britgrl (Nov 28, 2012)

So after three kids, my weight is just out of control.  At 195lbs (I am 5'6") I now weigh almost as much as I did before giving birth to my last child.  I need to get on track, and I have to lose this weight.  I can't stand looking in the mirror any more.  I am so unhappy with how I look. 
  	So I am finally trying to get it right.  I would love people to join me in my weight loss.  I am blogging here at justfitme.blogspot.com.
  	I will also be updating my progress on this post.


----------



## britgrl (Dec 1, 2012)

So I have been doing the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred videos this week.  I also managed to get in a really good cardio workout this morning of HIIT treadmill running and an elliptical run...is it a run on an elliptical??  lol.
  	I'm feeling pretty good about my commitment this week.  Just hoping that I can keep it up.  I really would like to be down a dress size (or two ) by New Years.  Fingers crossed.  I know that as long as I can keep my head in the game, so to speak, that at least I am going toward the right place.


----------



## britgrl (Dec 5, 2012)

Whelp...fell off the wagon yesterday.  I was up all night (quite literally) on Monday finishing up a technical report for a bid.  So I didn't sleep at all, had to work on tuesday and then go home and tend to my munchkins.  Can I tell you, I was exhausted!!  Oh my gosh.  So I had sugar to basically keep me awake all day.  I don't drink coffee or tea, so that wasn't going to work for me.  As for exercising....well, lets just say I didn't do any of that yesterday.  So all in all, yesterday was a pretty sucky day.  Oh well, back on it today.  I have found a website I really like www.toneitup.com that have some great workout routines.  I may try one or two of them tonight after I do my cardio.


----------



## britgrl (Dec 10, 2012)

So I am doing an elliptical/treadmill combination at the moment.  20-30 mins on each, back to back.  I am feeling quite good about it.  What is everyone else doing to get their workout in for the day??


----------

